

Show HN: Recent HN startups on one page. Autoupdated - xytop
http://dyatlovprojects.com/startups

======
xytop
Wrote this because HN is updating very frequently and I love to check for new
startups and services.. they bring me fresh ideas :)

~~~
sirtel
you'd better link it back to HN to see if there are any comments on these
pages. Comments are more useful than that idea sometimes.

